
Roll Your Own Ngrok with Nginx, Letsencrypt, and SSH Reverse Tunnelling - yarapavan
https://jerrington.me/posts/2019-01-29-self-hosted-ngrok.html
======
rovr138
If it's for testing, one could do,

    
    
        ssh -R *:9000:localhost:5432 user@host
    

No security aside from whatever your local is setting on that port.

You simply hit example.com:9000 and you'll reach your machine's 5432 port.

I use a 128MB VPS as the proxy for this ($15 per year).

And you're not limited to HTTP traffic. You can expose anything like this.

    
    
           -R [bind_address:]port:host:hostport
    

The * is allowing anything to connect. If not specified, only local
connections are allowed.

~~~
mises
Who's your VPS provider?

~~~
tazard
I've had a few 128mb/$15/year for a few years now from RamNode. I've been
happy with them

~~~
LinuxBender
I've used ramnode as well. They are certainly ok for testing and tinkering.
Word of caution, be ready to have some patience with them if they have a
billing issue. Their billing system is a monster. Their node performance is
decent for the price though.

~~~
tazard
That's fair criticism. I wouldn't want to host anything mission critical on
the platform, but for the price I am quite pleased with what I get.

~~~
LinuxBender
Most certainly. I would use them again as well.

